
If Portugal is a net neutrality nightmare, we’re already living in it - joeyespo
https://www.theverge.com/2017/11/22/16691506/portugal-meo-internet-packages-net-neutrality-ajit-pai-plan
======
blackflame7000
This story was FAKE NEWS by the way. Glad I lost 5 karma debating the morons
who posted it / believed in it. Kudos.

[https://townhall.com/tipsheet/christinerousselle/2017/11/24/...](https://townhall.com/tipsheet/christinerousselle/2017/11/24/viral-
tweet-about-net-neutrality-is-fake-news-n2413348)

------
blackflame7000
How is that any different than buying a cheap 200MB of data per month and
getting cut off after minimal browsing? It’s basically the choice between a
handful of sites a lot, or a ton of sites but you only have enough data to
browse it once. You get what you pay for. Just like fiber vs dialup

~~~
voltagex_
Because at the moment I can do whatever I want with those 200mb. It's not
200mb of "Facebook data" or 200mb of "Youtube data", it's just data.

~~~
blackflame7000
Right well maybe you only use Facebook and would prefer unlimited Facebook
instead of 200MB of yahoo or 50MB of popups. Since these are internet packages
for 5 euros a month, how much cake do you expect to eat for free? You act like
simply because someone has packaged internet "channels" they old model is
completely gone. These are BARGAIN Plans which means beggars cant be choosers.

~~~
convolvatron
if the package plans make companies more money, and they are being perceived
as more strategic, then your best effort default-free internet may just
disappear or become drastically more expensive just because.

look what happened to static ips. not saying the situations are completely
comparable, but with only one or two large corporate providers to choose from,
that situation isn't implausible. I'm not looking forward to calling Comcast
service to talk to them about why I can't ssh into AWS anymore.

~~~
blackflame7000
I see what you are saying, but at the end of the day we are talking about
trying to categorize literally billions of domains * 65,535 ports per address.
Are you really concerned that Comcast is going to come out with tiered
services depending on which IPs you want to ssh to? That seems a long way down
the slippery slope to me.

~~~
voltagex_
Nah, they'll just put you behind CGNAT and limit public IPs to business-grade
plans.

